#ubuntu-africa 2015-12-14
<Kilos> hi craigbrash and the rest of africa
<elacheche_anis> o/
#ubuntu-africa 2015-12-15
<elacheche> Uo Kilos
<elacheche> Yo*
<elacheche> Kilos, you got my email?
<elacheche> Yo Neo31
<Kilos> hi elacheche craigbrash
<Neo31> yo elacheche
<Neo31> hi Kilos
<Neo31> how r u doing?
<Kilos> hi eo
<Kilos> Neo31
<Kilos> busy cooking for dinner time  but other wise ok ty and you
<craigbrash> hi Kilos
<craigbrash> and elacheche ,Neo31
<Kilos> elacheche the mail to the neww applicant?
<elacheche> yep Kilos
<elacheche> hi craigbrash
<Neo31> i'm good Kilos just a little bit busy at work :p that's it
<Neo31> hi craigbrash
#ubuntu-africa 2015-12-16
<Kilos> hellooo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2015-12-17
<Kilos> helloooo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2015-12-18
<pieter2627> zipper: this channel (community) was started by Kilos earlier this year to unite africa users
<pieter2627> he will propably tell you more about it soon
<zipper> Here or in the za channel?
<zipper> pieter2627: ^
<Kilos> hi zipper stickyboy used to be here all the time
<Kilos> now we have no one in kenya since he left
<zipper> Kilos: Oh you knew stickyboy :)
<Kilos> yes we chatted here often
<zipper> Yeah he left. Hope I can help fill the gap.
<Kilos> he is always thinking about what to put in his mouth next
<zipper> hahaha
<Kilos> you are welcome to join us here and the za chanel
<zipper> Well he eats lots of cool foreign things.
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> he said he wouldnt disappear but since moving we havent seen him again
<Kilos> zipper have you checked out our site
<Kilos> http://ubuntu-africa.info
<zipper> Kilos: LOL well he's travelling.
<zipper> Holiday stuff
<zipper> Okay nice.
<Kilos> you can join the mailing list from the site as well
#ubuntu-africa 2015-12-19
<craigbrash> 50mm last night
#ubuntu-africa 2015-12-20
<Kilos> hellooo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2016-12-20
<Kilos> hellooooo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2016-12-21
<Kilos> hellooooo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2016-12-22
<Kilos> helloooooo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2016-12-24
<elacheche> Morning folks
<Kilos> hi elacheche  and the rest of africa
#ubuntu-africa 2016-12-25
<Kilos> Compliments of the season to all you peeps in africa
#ubuntu-africa 2017-12-22
<melodie> bonjour
<melodie> elacheche et tous, vous voudrez peut-être mettre à jour vos listes des GUL sur le site de l'Aful : https://aful.org/gul/liste#afrique
<melodie> je vois que certains n'ont pas eu de mise à jour depuis pas mal de temps
<melodie> bonne journée !
#ubuntu-africa 2017-12-24
<[1]ja> Hello from Cape Verde
<[1]ja> Can anyone here, help me on rescuing a broken lubuntu system, need it wit urgence for work on coding with wordpress CMS
<[1]ja> Hello again, offline for some time, because energy cut
<[1]ja> I have lubuntu 16.04 that isn't booting, i found on internet that xenial does not have rescue system like it used to be
<[1]ja> So, if someone know any fix, i'll apreciate it, need to get my system back, as i'm in the middle of dev a wordpress website system
<[1]ja> and i have to finsh until end year
<[1]ja> don't have english as back language, come from portuguese background
<pavlushka> [1]ja: what the 16.04 says?
<[1]ja> hi pavluska, sorry, i was googling
<pavlushka> [1]ja: what the 16.04 system showing instead of booting?
<[1]ja> Let me explain the probem
<[1]ja> nothing, just the boot image and little dots going from blue to white eternaly
<[1]ja> even with esc key press it show nothing
<[1]ja> when i pressed the start button on pc, i didn't realise that i had one keyboard under the one that is connected to the lubuntu pc, and bios start to beep
<[1]ja> when i removed the keyboard under that one, it was to late, maybe a random combination of keys has kild the grub
<[1]ja> i have a lubuntu disc that i can boot into rescue mode
<[1]ja> till now, i've not found any useful tuto on how to use these mode offered on rescue mode
<janx_> hi, need help on recovering a broken lubuntu system that is endless on boot animation
<janx_> oh, ubuntu africa used to be more helpful, maybe you guys are so full, or timezone issues
<[1]ja> ok, i'll have to reinstall it, as time is ticking
